# Couple about to start world tour in fully-equipped MAN truck



## Steve121 (Mar 14, 2017)

Video (sorry it's a Daily Mail one)


----------



## Wully (Mar 14, 2017)

Steve121 said:


> Video (sorry it's a Daily Mail one)



Wonder how much that thing cost. Looks like one of sadams skud missile trucks. I want one.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 14, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Wonder how much that thing cost. Looks like one of sadams skud missile trucks. I want one.



Not too much change from 900,000 euro I'd imagine.


----------



## carol (Mar 14, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Not too much change from 900,000 euro I'd imagine.



Is that all? Thought it would be more. And they're taking up to 7 years to do it? Must've won the lottery!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 14, 2017)

carol said:


> Is that all? Thought it would be more. And they're taking up to 7 years to do it? Must've won the lottery!




Thinking about it, you are probably right, could be well over 1000,000 euro


----------



## n brown (Mar 14, 2017)

i struggle to find any interest in this sort of story. someone with a shedload of money buys a state of the art vehicle and goes on a world trip. very little struggle or risk then. good for them and i'm sure they'll have a lovely time, but i won't be following their adventures


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 15, 2017)

To see lots of trucks like these, and plenty of 'normal' size ones, visit Abenteuer & Allrad, Europe's largest off road show, from Thursday 15.06.2017 to Sunday 18.06.2017, in Bad Kissingen, Germany.
You can even have a go at driving some of these overland trucks on their off-road course, which includes some fairly deep water splashes.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2017)

£1600 for a full tank of diesel.
Wonder how far that would get you?
Fully laden with 200 gallons of water.

£600,000 btw


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 15, 2017)

Had one very similar on the pitch next to us at the Edinburgh Caravan Club site several years back            :dance:

They were also German and spoke excellent English and probably better than half of the people on here              :lol-049: 

The poor couple never got a minutes peace because other people staying on the site were constantly disturbing them to ask about it           :rolleyes2:   

They`d booked a week on the site and had hired a car to explore the surrounding area but left after 3 days of constant harassment            :mad2:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 15, 2017)

I hope it's bullet proof because their route seems to take them through a heck of a lot of countries already at war - and they'll have the real problem of getting through Trumps Wall.

And then there's possibly the border control on the Scottish border with England ...........

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 15, 2017)

I believe this is the company that makes them        Actionmobil - Custom made all-wheel motor home for travel and expedition


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2017)

There is NO ROAD between South America and North America.
Darien Gap will be too much for even that beast


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 15, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> There is NO ROAD between South America and North America.
> Darien Gap will be too much for even that beast



When Land Rover launched the Range Rover, they spent a long time trying to think of something which would make good publicity and prove the Range Rover's off-road capability.
They chose the Darien Gap.
OK, that was a few years ago, and it's become a bit more overgrown since, but Land Rover proved, yet again, if you've got a capable 4X4 you don't need a road!


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2017)

They had a wee bit of support

"The expedition was supported with extra men from the British Army,
the Governments of Panama and Colombia, the Natural History Museum, the Scientific Exploration Society"

And it took three months to do the 250 mile journey


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 15, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> They had a wee bit of support
> 
> "The expedition was supported with extra men from the British Army,
> the Governments of Panama and Colombia, the Natural History Museum, the Scientific Exploration Society"
> ...



Expeditions of that magnitude need a lot of support; not sure why you are belittling it. At least they did it! 

*The British Trans-Americas Expedition – 1971 to 1972*


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve121 said:


> Expeditions of that magnitude need a lot of support; not sure why you are belittling it. At least they did it!
> 
> *The British Trans-Americas Expedition – 1971 to 1972*



Just saying that two middle aged Germans in a pumped up camper will NOT be able to do it.

The Range Rover feat is a truly remarkable achievement, doing what should have been impossible.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 15, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Just saying that two middle aged Germans in a pumped up camper will NOT be able to do it.
> 
> The Range Rover feat is a truly remarkable achievement, doing what should have been impossible.



I think we all like to dream, but those Germans are in for a reality check sooner rather than later.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 15, 2017)

If they did win the lottery and money was/is no object, then good for them.
Why make the journey harder?  When money can make it easier.
Probably, something I would like to do when (not if) I win the Euro Millions, and if money smooths the way, so be it. 
I would avoid the war torn countries though.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 15, 2017)

Good luck to them, looks a fantastic trip. Beasts like that rarely venture far from a track and without assistance are near on impossible to recover when properly stuck. I've seen them trying in muddy fields.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 15, 2017)

they should have got a bigger one

8x8 top class world-traveler motor home - ACTIONMOBIL


----------

